# Questions on bloodlines in my girl.



## bluegirl (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello all,
I just got my girl a week ago and don't have her papers yet. However I know that she is out of Blue king lines and gotti lines. Here is my question Will she be suitable for conformation and weight pull or are these lines more suited for other things? I don,t know that much about the lines so any info will be helpful. My avatar are her parents. She will be registered with UKC. I currently show Rottwielers in AKC.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Mostly likely not for conformation. Those lines are bully lines and tend to produce dogs with shorter legs and wider bodies, also larger heads. There are exceptions to the rule of course. Your best bet would be to look at the parents since she is still young and see how they measure up to the UKC standard.

Also it will be iffy for Weight pull. Most bullies have a shorter muzzle and wide heavy chests. It doesn't allow for optimal air flow and bullies often struggle down the track for lack of air and also a short leg means a short stride instead of a long reaching strid to pull the cart. Again...always esceptions.

This is the UKC APBT standard.
United Kennel Club: American Pit Bull Terrier (Revised November 1, 2008)


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

She'd do good in ABKC conformation possibly. She is an American Bully.

She might be good in weight pull, but definitely get her hips checked first. Make sure she is physically sound.


----------



## bluegirl (Mar 6, 2009)

Here are some pictures of her.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

well she is jsut a darn cutie pie


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

She is cute.

Any photos of the sire and dam?


----------



## bluegirl (Mar 6, 2009)

This is not a real good picture but you can get an idea.


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

Going by the bloodlines and the looks for the Sire/Dam, I'd say she is definitely an Ambully, which is fine. They can be great pets. They just don't do very well in the ADBA show ring. But the good news it that now the AADR recognizes them as a breed, so, there might be some more Ambully shows popping up, and there is also the ABKC. They have some shows as well.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I really like that face. Pretty pup.


----------

